# Hobby Jobbies VII (Shelly's Knurling Tool - well sort of)



## bretthl (Feb 27, 2019)

I had this pressure knurling tool that came with my PM lathe that I would not dream of using due to all of the comments on spindle bearing pressure.  So I hacked it into what I really needed - a tool post indicator.




I was sitting there afterward with a pair knurling nuts in my hand and when I remembered Shelly's knurling tool post, so I got work.  This one is a lot uglier but it seems to work good.  I tested it in 4130.  The body is 1018 and the knob and screw are 4130.




The spring is it a little ugly but after a few attempts I got it sized such that the tool will close to zero and open to it's maximum 2" knurling size.




This my most "complex" project to date and I learned a lot.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2019)

Simple and effective . Looks great !


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice crisp points on that knurl job.
Good work!
-brino


----------

